# Stable Thyroid Nodule?



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

I had a thyroid ultrasound a few days ago after my GP felt what she thought was a nodule on my thyroid. They called today with the test results and reported that they _had_ found a thyroid nodule, but that it was stable and no need to worry about.

How do they know it is stable without further testing? Shouldn't biopsy be recommended to be safe? Or can they tell by the characteristics of the nodule that it is stable? I had told her about the irregular heartbeat and she said my thyroid was out of whack and this was probably the reason for it. Last three thyroid level tests were 6, .1 and then 6 again. If everything is OK, why are my levels all over the chart?

Anyone else with thyroid problems ever have something like this happen?


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

I have a thyroid nodule and I was told that it will be "hot" or "cold" and that decides if they need to biopsy it. I can't remember if you want it to be hot or cold but mine was "both" according to my thyroid doctor and so I had to undergo a radiation test and then a biopsy. It turned out to be filled with "old blood" and we just have to watch it with an ultrasound once a year.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

The only thing I would mention about thyroid "treatments" is that people who undergo the radioactive iodine treatment often end up with either breast cancer or kidney cancer that kills them. I would choose to "watch" the nodule rather than doing anything else if your doctor feels that is the route to take.
Google

Nodules develop when the thyroid is in distress at times too. For instance if someone is on synthroid, but doesn't take it all the time like they are supposed to take it. And just plain kelp or iodine (not radioactive, but regular iodine) does help support the thyroid. Often nodules (swelling) will reduce if you simply support the thyroid with kelp.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

mekasmom said:


> The only thing I would mention about thyroid "treatments" is that *people who undergo the radioactive iodine treatment often end up with either breast cancer or kidney cancer that kills them*. I would choose to "watch" the nodule rather than doing anything else if your doctor feels that is the route to take.
> Google
> 
> Nodules develop when the thyroid is in distress at times too. For instance if someone is on synthroid, but doesn't take it all the time like they are supposed to take it. And just plain kelp or iodine (not radioactive, but regular iodine) does help support the thyroid. Often nodules (swelling) will reduce if you simply support the thyroid with kelp.


Oh, that's comforting.  I had radioactive iodine treatment back in the mid 90's. We're "watching it" right now. I have another thyroid ultrasound scheduled for December. What's really weird is having some symptoms like I did when I was a kid when I was hyperthyroid. The bedroom is freezing cold, but I've had several instances where I wake up feeling like I just walked through Death Valley and am covered in sweat and the sheets are soaked.

I actually started using kelp as a salt alternative many months ago, seems like about the same time my thyroid levels started fluctuating wildly. Maybe it is supporting too well? I have more thyroid level tests coming up again in four weeks so I guess we'll see where I am this time around. If it isn't back in the normal range I think I'm going to see if she'll refer me to an endocrinologist.


----------



## cajungrace (Apr 30, 2012)

There is a book called Thyroid Power that is really good. I learned some really important things about my thyroid problem that I guess my doctor forgot to mention...lol. I found a copy at the local library.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

How Do I said:


> Oh, that's comforting.  I had radioactive iodine treatment back in the mid 90's.
> I actually started using kelp as a salt alternative many months ago, seems like about the same time my thyroid levels started fluctuating wildly.


If you have hyperthyroidism, you might not need kelp. It is more for hypothyroidism.

I'm sorry I scared you about the secondary cancer risks. One of our best friends died from kidney cancer with full body spread after the radioactive iodine. It is very sad because it could have been totally avoided if they hadn't talked her into using the radioactive iodine for the thyroid earlier in her life. It is just something that people should know about before making any decisions on thyroid issues because the risk level has been suggested as high as 23-40% for secondary (deadly) cancers in some circles.


----------



## home~girl (Nov 26, 2005)

I had a nodule or goiter as some call it years back. It was pretty big by then and got in the way of eating etc.. ( food seemed to get stuck). I was amazed at the things the thyroid gland controls, and eventually had total surgery to remove it, due to some test that another poster referred to about the hot/cold issue . If memory serves me, they did an ultrasound.

I didn't have a biopsy, the surgeon pushed surgery, explaining according to how looked it had a high chance of being cancerous. It wasn't. However, it did totally mess me up, and is nothing to play with. I now have kidney disease which is some rare form and wonder now if my thyroid issues played a part in the kidney disease, since they say it can be triggered by auto immune issues. When they took it out, they also found tumors on my glands in neck. 

So I would watch it carefully and get it taken care of, however you see fit. Not trying to frighten you, just don't want anyone to go down the road I'm on. 

My experience is strictly my own, and own observations... ymmv. 

At any rate, good luck and blessings on this issue. I hope you get it resolved.


----------



## culpeper (Nov 1, 2002)

Be very, very careful about using kelp and other high-iodine products if you have a thyroid problem - particularly if you have an over-active thyroid. It could kill you. A thyroid problem is NOT one which should (or can, successfully in the long-term) be treated with home-remedies. 

As for the nodules, trust in the experience of the doctor(s), who have seen hundreds if not thousands of them - they get pretty good at telling what is what - a bit like the chef who mixes something 'until it looks right'. It's not as though they offer their judgement and then abandon you - they'll check often enough to be able to make comparisons and further decisions. They know what they're doing. And if you have doubts - there's such a thing as a Second Opinion.


----------



## simplepeace (Oct 29, 2005)

Have them send you to an endo who would check your anti-bodies first thing...

Look up Hashimoto's thyroiditis.

I started as hyper (Grave's Disease) years ago... I opted out of treatment to destroy part of my thyroid since medication & beta blockers did help, and it went into "remission". I actually became stable and was off any thyroid meds. 

Fast fwd about 10 years and I became hypo, and was diagnosed with Hashimoto's (btw, it is fairly common, and is an auto-immune disease).

I had nodules too (3 of them), I freaked out at first until I started reading about them and they actually do recommend you watch them if they are under a certain mm size. My nodules have disappeared, but so has my thyroid due to the antibodies from the Hashimoto's. 

You can get lucky with a GP that understands the Thyroid, but you have to educate yourself and stay on top of it. 

I actually had a GP tell me (after getting the results of my follow-up ultrasound. "Whatever you are doing. keep it up, because not only are the nodules disappearing, your thyroid is shrinking too." As if that was a good thing! I was in shock for a minute, and then I gently told her she was out-of-her-mind if she thought that was a good thing, and I had to explain to her how Hashimoto's works... Btw, I never went back.... 

I agree with Culpepper, and definitely do not mess with kelp, or any iodine products at this point, it can make matters worse fast!

Good Luck.


----------



## bama (Aug 21, 2011)

mekasmom said:


> The only thing I would mention about thyroid "treatments" is that people who undergo the radioactive iodine treatment often end up with either breast cancer or kidney cancer that kills them. I would choose to "watch" the nodule rather than doing anything else if your doctor feels that is the route to take.
> Google
> 
> Nodules develop when the thyroid is in distress at times too. For instance if someone is on synthroid, but doesn't take it all the time like they are supposed to take it. And just plain kelp or iodine (not radioactive, but regular iodine) does help support the thyroid. Often nodules (swelling) will reduce if you simply support the thyroid with kelp.


that is just scary. i have went through TWO radioactive iodine treatments for my thyroid. i also have a goiter. 

if you are having issues, check out goitrogens - foods that can mess with the thyroid function when eaten raw (spinach is the main one i remember, as that is my favorite veggie!), but lose the effect when cooked.


----------



## Wldlife23 (Mar 11, 2012)

I went to my GP this wednesday for a heart checkup and well it ended up that I had a nodule in the left side of the neck. It must be a small one becuase I cant feel it myself. The GP told me that he didnt feel any of the lymph nodes swollen and gave the options of either doing the biop or the iodine test. We just had a friend of the family pass from lung cancer at age 29...so I am kinda worried about it.... Thanks for your info guys....


----------



## Fair Light (Oct 13, 2010)

Please Please keep a very close watch on that nodule...Ten years ago, I was diagnosed with a multi nodular goiter...after much testing they said it was nothing to worry about.....Five years ago I had it rechecked...still they said "no change"....did nothing...no biopsy or anything...This year had it re-checked somewhere else and am diagnosed with stage 3 thyroid cancer...Had the thyroid removed July 2nd....but the cancer has already spread to my lymph nodes....the doctors all asked me why I waited so long....the answer?? because they all said it was nothing to worry about...follow up...follow up....follow up.....stay on top of it....


----------

